# Buying a hymer in Germany



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

Guys has anyone got any details on what extras I may be paying if I buy a Mhm in Germany??

I am looking for a Hymer 614 or 700 or flair700 or something similar

Any tips or advice

Any suggestions on what to avoid look out for 

I have found a couple of sites incl Mobile.de


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Stayed on a stellplatze a few months ago near Munich. It was adjacent to a large dealership. Hundreds of motorhomes available to view, all open so you could have a good look round. All left hand drive, continental style kitchens and euro style plug sockets.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

New or used? If the latter, they tend to have covered more miles per year on average than a uk van. Perhaps because they're just an easy drive away to all those parts of the continent we seem to like via the local autobahn and interconnected autoroutes etc.....?

Might be worth checking those bits that are more likely to suffer under higher milages.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Hymer in Germany*

We found our van through www.truckscout24.com

Lots of Hymers on their website and the Germans tend to add loads of extras too.

Sundial


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

pmcclure said:


> Stayed on a stellplatze a few months ago near Munich. It was adjacent to a large dealership. Hundreds of motorhomes available to view, all open so you could have a good look round. All left hand drive, continental style kitchens and euro style plug sockets.


Sulzemoos,west of Munich,gave me a great price on a Concorde.


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Have a look on Karmann-Coachbuilts forum. Lots of members regularly buy in Germany & there is a wealth of info on paperwork/plates etc. There is also a Dutch site called Marktplaats that's similar to mobile.de


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Check out the VAT. I seem to remember that if the van is more than 3 years old and has more than 6000 miles on the clock that you don't pay VAT. Perhaps others could confirm this.

If you do have to pay VAT then you have to pay the German VAT and then pay the UK VAT and then claim back the German VAT. So you may have to take out a bridging loan !!!!!!!

Also, you can ONLY get 3rd party insurance from Germany to the Ferry Port and hope the Ferry doesn't sink on the way to Dover. Some get the van transported by low loader to the UK or get the dealer to drive it to the port for you. You can get UK insurance by just giving your insurance company the VIN number.

If you buy new you can normally get 10% off the price because they know you won't be back in a hurry for aftersales service.

You will also need to change the headlights and get a mph overlay for the speedo.

Hope this helps.


----------



## stevee4 (Oct 12, 2007)

I thank you for that guys I would love to hear from people who have done this recently please 
I am seeing a lot more vans available in Germany than the UK. 

Is it really worth it? Prices are not that much different ( I think)

I am seeing higher mileages as mentioned.


----------

